# EZ Drummer users(mixer settings)



## vejichan (Jan 5, 2013)

This message is for those who are using ez drummer (w/o) expansion metal heads/DKFH... just the basic ez drummer. what are your mixer settings and what plugs/vsts/efx do you do to improve the sound or how do you process your ez drummer for metal?

Thanks


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Jan 5, 2013)

EZ Mix by toontrack is your friend. It has lots of really handy presets for all sorts of sounds, not just drums.

The "Metal Toms" EQ preset is super, and tidies up heavy guitar parts nicely too!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 5, 2013)

I use waves vst/dx and some REAPER plugins as well. 

I recently just switched from the pop/rock kit to the metalheads kit and I couldn't be happier. I finally have a real china sound and way more options than the pop/rock kit gave me. 

I hate the dfh's kick and snare, that's the only area the pop/rock kit is better. The nashville set is pretty good too, it's just like the pop/rock kit with a bunch more cymbals.


----------



## DavePiatek (Jan 6, 2013)

If you multi-out the channels to your DAW, the usual suspects apply: 1176-style compression and clipping. I use T-Racks Classic Clipper, but gClip will work as well.

Also, the Metal Machine EZX is SO much better than the stock EZD kit, especially for metal. I think it's one sale now too.


----------

